# Project: KHORNE



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi gals and guys!

After three years working on and playing with (Dark) Eldar I came to the conclusion that I needed some fresh air and so I decided to start a new army! And after being a "good guy" for soo long (well, not that Dark Eldar are that "good") I decided to switch to the Dark Size and what better choice than a Khorne army? He ate Slaanesh too!


This past week I worked on the first draw of my army list and on the first models of the army, a Chaos Lord in Terminator armour and his Terminators buddies. I also but toghether what will became the Aspiring Champion of a Raptors unit. Most of the models are at the dry-fitting stage: this way I can test things without spending too much time cleaning and gluing the models. Please note that some of the models have a different weapons load out in the army list cause I'm changing it with the feedback I get


























































More pictures on my blog here

Please let me know what you think so far! C&C are very welcome!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking good so far - Two concerns from me though.

- The Termie Lord looks lop-sided on the base, your other models look blu-tacked on for now but I can't tell on him.

- The use of the Zerker head on the talon takes away from the whole daemon look and looks out of place I'm not sure how you could remedy this though.

Can't wait to see them painted!


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you!

I'm trying to get the right pose on the Lord, I'd like to have him swinging the axe. He is blu taked as well (legs, body, head and arms, other bitz here and there are glued) so I can still change things. The Terminators are pretty much OK pose-wise, I started to clean them last night. I also exchanged the Champion power fist with a chain fist from the Lord sprues and a combi-bolter on another Termy as well because the ones from the Lord sprue look more cool 

I'm building Raptors not Warp Talons so less-daemony is OK.. i think 


As for the painting... at the moment I'm not sure if I should build one unit and paint it or build the whole army and paint them all after they are all complete. I want to be able to play with them ASAP but, on the other end, mixing building and painting could be positive to keep things interesting for me.

What you guys think?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Can Raptors take lightning claws? Don't have a book handy. In terms of painting I would build a unit then paint a unit - otherwise you end up like having had a built army for two years and a measly 6 painted models (not ideal!). 

I love the Lords chainfist and did exactly the same thing on my termies

Your bases also look quite smart, something I didn't notice earlier, are you intending on doing a volcanic look on them or something else?


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Only the Raptor's Champion can take LCs (sadly)

You may be right about the painting.. as I already have an army with only a couple of models painted lol

Yeah the Lord chainfist is awesome. I may not be able to put it in the army list but I will use it anyway!

The base are the "chaos bases" from micro art studio and yes, I'm going for a vulcanic / magma feeling


----------

